# LCD in a Hutch w/ rear fire speakers ?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi.

I need some help.
Was thinking of getting a tv stand with a seperate hutch on top. The furniture is all wood (woodyou).

My Samsung 46 inch LCD has rear firing speakers. 

Will the rear firing speakers sound bad when its in the hutch?
What will the effect be?
Can go with a 50 or 60 inch hutch opening if that will effect the sound...

or
Should I get an open stand for the LCD and a pier rack for the AV stuff?

Would like to buy soon.
Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You should not have any enclosure around/behind that unit. OTOH, if you need a rack for your AV stuff, aren't you using real speakers?

Kal


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the response.
If there is a hutch on the back will it create resonance from the rear fire TV speakers?

Yes somewhat real speakers but most of the time they are not on.
Most of the time just the TV speakers.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Take a big cardboard box and put your TV in it, just like you would the hutch. That's about what it will sound like. I'd start using your other speakers for everything.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> You should not have any enclosure around/behind that unit. OTOH, if you need a rack for your AV stuff, aren't you using real speakers?
> 
> Kal


what are real speakers? :coocoo:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Raymond Leggs said:


> what are real speakers? :coocoo:


Any speaker that isn't built into a LCD.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Any speaker that isn't built into a LCD.


Well, almost any speakers not built into an LCD. 

Kal


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I stand corrected, although I've yet to hear a LCD speaker sound better than a cheap set of bookshelf speakers. Possibly there is one out there somewhere.


----------

